# I guess the Left are just a Bunch of Gay Hating Homophobes.



## Cryozombie (Oct 16, 2010)

Once again, I have been bombarded with articles referring to the Tea Party by the Liberal Left as "Teabaggers" and as I was, again, about to decry them for being Juvenile, it suddenly dawned on me...

These are the guys who are supposed to be all for Tolerance, so why is it their choice of derogatory comments is to refer to the Tea Party by a sexual act that is most often performed by homosexual male couples?  This would suggest to me that the sex acts of homosexual males is derogatory and laughable.

Shame on you, Liberals.  You ought to know better.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 16, 2010)

The left isn't truly for tolerance. Tolerance is merely the bat they use to attack the right about everything.
Religious tolerance, see how the left talks about Christianity...
Racial tolerance, see Dr Rice, Colin Powell, Clarence Thomas...
Tolerance of ideas, see global warming, gun control, illegal immigration, etc, etc, et al.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have an idea for a new MartialTalk emote.  It's a picture of some bait dangling in the water, and a fish looking at the bait dubiously.  Above, in a boat, is a forum troll.  

Just a thought...


----------



## Big Don (Oct 16, 2010)

RandomPhantom700 said:


> I have an idea for a new MartialTalk emote.  It's a picture of some bait dangling in the water, and a fish looking at the bait dubiously.  Above, in a boat, is a forum troll.
> 
> Just a thought...


Really, any criticism of the left is trolling? Really?


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Oct 16, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Really, any criticism of the left is trolling? Really?


 
Not what I said.  

By the way, it would help if you'd be a bit more specific than "the Left".  Not every liberal is out there calling the Tea Party movement "teabaggers".  Attacking the Left or the Right with such a broad brush is just going to lead us into the same tired old, predictable arguments.  Which is what I'm referring to with the baiting reference.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 16, 2010)

RandomPhantom700 said:


> Not what I said.
> 
> By the way, it would help if you'd be a bit more specific than "the Left".  Not every liberal is out there calling the Tea Party movement "teabaggers".  Attacking the Left or the Right with such a broad brush is just going to lead us into the same tired old, predictable arguments.  Which is what I'm referring to with the baiting reference.



What, like all Tea Party members being either racist or tolerant of racism?

How about I just call em Hypocrites instead then?


----------



## Tanaka (Oct 16, 2010)

Since when is Teabagging a sexual act done mostly by homosexuals? 

I'm curious.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Tanaka said:


> Since when is Teabagging a sexual act done mostly by homosexuals?
> 
> I'm curious.


 
I was wondering that!


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow, these post are getting old and predictable now.  I love that you decry the left for making broad generalizations about the right (I actually agree with you on that), but then start making broad generalizations about other groups, such as the left or Muslims.  Then you call other people hypocrits.  That is just comic genius!  Are you sure you aren't pulling a Colbert?

The phrase tea bagging has been around for quite a while.  That caused some jokes from the late night TV hosts when some of the Tea Party people called thierselves teabaggers.  I mean, it was a pretty easy joke.  So now they call themselves Tea Partyers to avoid the negative connotations.  It is also true some left leaning people have been using it for jokes at the Te Party's expense.  In my opinion it is pretty low, like calling people on the left democRATS, socialist, or making the word liberal sound dirty.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 16, 2010)

WC_lun said:


> Wow, these post are getting old and predictable now.  I love that you decry the left for making broad generalizations about the right (I actually agree with you on that), but then start making broad generalizations about other groups, such as the left or Muslims.  Then you call other people hypocrits.  That is just comic genius!  Are you sure you aren't pulling a Colbert?



Point out to me where I was making broad generalizations about the Muslims (except in a manner to say "is this ok then", or "this must be ok too" in response to that behavior from members of the left) and other groups?

I am indeed doing it to the Left, to hopefully get certain members of that group (both here and elsewhere) to pay attention to their own behavior, because those same people can be shown a picture of a ****ing cow, told its a cow, and have them spit in your face and call you a speciest meat eating bastard, we should accept it as a brother mammal, despite the fact it is a cow, and no amount of evidence that it is a cow will persuade them differently.  (And no, before you say it, that analogy has nothing to do with Muslims, terrorists, or 9/11 - its about politics in general)


----------



## Ray (Oct 16, 2010)

Tanaka said:


> Since when is Teabagging a sexual act...


*****, I'm getting old, I don't even know what that means...lol


----------



## Archangel M (Oct 16, 2010)

Eh. It's just another shining example of that famous liberal "tolerance" that I hear so much about.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ray said:


> *****, I'm getting old, I don't even know what that means...lol


 

You can google it. I would put a link up or even just describe it if this were a UK site lol but I don't want to upset American sensibilities :lol:
I've been told it's enjoyable.


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 17, 2010)

I prefer Twinings Earl Grey.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 18, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> I prefer Twinings Earl Grey.


 
With you there!

Do you think American politics ever gets beyond the name calling stage? Still a nice cuppa would calm a lot of them down


----------



## Bruno@MT (Oct 18, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> I prefer Twinings Earl Grey.



I prefer Lady Grey tea. It's the same tea but without the oil added. For some reason, the oil keeps me awake at night, even if I have only 1 cup in the morning.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 18, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> I prefer Lady Grey tea. It's the same tea but without the oil added. For some reason, the oil keeps me awake at night, even if I have only 1 cup in the morning.


 

I have fond memories of sitting in Brussels drinking divine coffee, life is too short to be squabbling over politics, sit in a pavement cafe, drink coffee ( or tea lol) watch the world go by and chill. 

Of course a glass of wine is equally good..now a discussion on wine is worth spending time on not calling each other names because of which way you perceive your opponents political leanings are. You _can_ have a _civilised_ (it can be heated but always civilised!) discussion on politics over a cup or glass of something sat at a pavement cafe. It would surprise many here I think.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 18, 2010)

Tanaka said:


> Since when is Teabagging a sexual act done mostly by homosexuals?
> 
> I'm curious.


John Waters had an interesting take on the concept at the Pelt Bar. No Gay stuff there. Except the women were Lesbians.
Sean


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 19, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> John Waters had an interesting take on the concept at the Pelt Bar. No Gay stuff there. Except the women were Lesbians.
> Sean


 
Lesbians? How do you teabag without a bag? 
(tried to figure this out myself unsuccesfully.. but got a lot of other great ideas)


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 19, 2010)

Another day on MT, another image I have to forcibly remove from my mind with beer.  *sigh*


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 19, 2010)

Cirdan said:


> Lesbians? How do you teabag without a bag?
> (tried to figure this out myself unsuccesfully.. but got a lot of other great ideas)


 
They must use loose leaf.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 19, 2010)

Cirdan said:


> Lesbians? How do you teabag without a bag?
> (tried to figure this out myself unsuccesfully.. but got a lot of other great ideas)


I'm glad you asked that. LOL The Lesbians would put heir breasts on either side of the patrons head, like you would a tea bag.
Sean


----------



## Big Don (Oct 19, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> I'm glad you asked that. LOL The Lesbians would put heir breasts on either side of the patrons head, like you would a tea bag.
> Sean


No. No. No. That's a motorboat...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 20, 2010)

Big Don said:


> No. No. No. That's a motorboat...


Not in this movie. The name escapes me.
Sean


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> John Waters had an interesting take on the concept at the Pelt Bar. No Gay stuff there. Except the women were Lesbians.
> Sean


Pecker was a great movie.  That's what I always think of, too.


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 20, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> I'm glad you asked that. LOL The Lesbians would put heir breasts on either side of the patrons head, like you would a tea bag.
> Sean


 
Sounds more like funbagging to me :lol2:

Wouldn`t refering to a woman`s breasts as teabags be kind of insulting, like implying they are small? Perhaps if melon tea was specified..


----------



## Blade96 (Oct 20, 2010)

Big Don said:


> The left isn't truly for tolerance. Tolerance is merely the bat they use to attack the right about everything.
> Religious tolerance, see how the left talks about Christianity...
> Racial tolerance, see Dr Rice, Colin Powell, Clarence Thomas...
> Tolerance of ideas, see global warming, gun control, illegal immigration, etc, etc, et al.



Naw, us leftists havent got any good reasons to criticize the right do we (sarcasm)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 20, 2010)

Cirdan said:


> Sounds more like funbagging to me :lol2:
> 
> Wouldn`t refering to a woman`s breasts as teabags be kind of insulting, like implying they are small? Perhaps if melon tea was specified..


Implying they are big will get you into just as much trouble. And, as stated before, it was in a movie where tea bagging was as if a guys head were the rim of a cup. It made perfect sense. LOL
Sean


----------



## yorkshirelad (Oct 20, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> I have fond memories of sitting in Brussels drinking divine coffee, life is too short to be squabbling over politics, sit in a pavement cafe, drink coffee ( or tea lol) watch the world go by and chill.
> 
> Of course a glass of wine is equally good..now a discussion on wine is worth spending time on not calling each other names because of which way you perceive your opponents political leanings are. You _can_ have a _civilised_ (it can be heated but always civilised!) discussion on politics over a cup or glass of something sat at a pavement cafe. It would surprise many here I think.


When I first came to American, I got off the plane, headed straight to Starbucks and asked for a cuppa tea. They looked at me like I had three heads. There was seriously 20 different teas. Now i know to ask for English Breakfast or "Awake" at Starbuck.....hmm a cuppa tea and a slice of cake sounds good right now.

Now, about the Tea Party, they've mobilized the Conservative base and have pretty much destroyed Nany Pelosi's chances of re-election...Thank God!


----------



## Empty Hands (Oct 21, 2010)

yorkshirelad said:


> Now, about the Tea Party, they've mobilized the Conservative base and have pretty much destroyed Nany Pelosi's chances of re-election...Thank God!



Uh, what?  She's leading her challenger 61-19 last I checked.


----------



## crushing (Oct 21, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> I'm glad you asked that. LOL The Lesbians would put heir breasts on either side of the patrons head, like you would a tea bag.
> Sean


 
That sounds more like ear muffs........nevermind, ear muffs wouldn't involve the breasts and would take two women.


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 21, 2010)

Empty Hands said:


> Uh, what?  She's leading her challenger 61-19 last I checked.



Surely he means as Speaker of the House.  She is losing support among her own caucus members also.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 21, 2010)

Former US Solicitor General Ted Olson doesn't think the Obama admin needs to defend DADT, unless it wants to keep the policy...





> "I don't know what is going through the [Obama] administration's thought  process on 'don't ask, don't tell,'" Olson said. "It would be  appropriate for them to say 'the law has been deemed unconstitutional,  we are not going to seek further review of that.'"


 Re: ABC NEWS


----------

